# Finished my custom Touareg R project!



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Yesterday was a pretty good day, finally did the finishing touches for my Touareg R project this weekend and gave it a nice detail so I could attend the Water Werks on the Bay German car show in SF. 

This project has taken most of this year to put together. My plan was to create a European tuned look that while custom would appear like something offered from the factory. Below is my updated modifications list for what I have done... 

Exterior: 
· European R-line front valance (non reflector) 
· European R-line rear valance (darkened reflector) 
· Hofele side skirts 
· Tuning GT rear roof spoiler 
· Forgestar CF5 20x10.5” wheels in deep concave and custom bronze color 
· Dectane LED smoked tail lights 
· DDM Tuning HID headlight kit (6000k) 
· Stealth Bulb turn signal and parking lights (front) 
· European rear fog light 
· ECS Tuning Ziza 3000k front fog light bulbs 
· Painted lower door trim 
· Red painted calipers with Brembo stickers 
· European R-line VW emblems (front and rear) 
· Porsche Cayenne dual outlet sport exhaust tips 
· Anti glare (blue tint) aspherical mirrors 
· Body colored front grill 

Interior: 
· European paddle shifters 
· Autometer boost gauge – A pillar mounted 
· Custom DTC Motorsports carbon fiber steering wheel 
· Pioneer 9115BT Navigation head unit 
· Eclipse EQS-1001 center channel speaker (custom mounted in upper dash) 
· Hertz HDP5 5-Channel amplifier under rear seat 
· Image Dynamics 10” subwoofer in custom fiberglass enclosure (rear drivers side hatch) 
· European upper dash cubby bin 
· European R50 shifter plate 
· Alcantara Nogaro Blue custom interior (seat and door panel inserts) 
· Custom front seat sport style modification (increased bolsters) 
· Red foot well lighting 
· European headlight switch 
· Door red clearance lights (instead of reflectors) 
· Sport pedals (Accelerator and brake) 
· Phaeton parking brake pedal 
· Rennline dead pedal cover 
· Custom carbon fiber door trim, dash trim, and center console trim 
· 5% limo window tint 
· Boyo VTL375 rear view camera 


Mechanical: 
· Custom exhaust (Rear muffler removed) 
· Unitronic Tuning 
· BC Racing coilovers 
· R1 cross drilled rotors with zinc plating (front and rear) 
· Porsche Cayenne GTS sway bars (front and rear) 
· Vag-Com coding: Transmission ROW setting, seatbelt disable, Fogs with high beams, etc 

I think at this point I can just enjoy the drive... and give my wallet a rest. LOL. Here are some pics I took from the Water Werks show yesterday...


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Da Bomb!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MaxKenyon (Sep 29, 2009)

Sick ride!! :thumbup:


----------



## R32Twin (Apr 10, 2004)

Very Nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## vwhaus (Jul 13, 2012)

*Kul ride...*

Nice Ride David...I think we saw each other crossing paths on W San Carlos a couple of weeks ago...I was in the V10 with 22s. 

-David O


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Small world David, yep that was me. I remember checking out your Touareg as we were driving by. Not many fixed up Touaregs around. 

David


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Stunning!!


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unique.. I like it! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

Where were you able to find the blue aspherical mirrors?


----------



## Zapp326 (Nov 22, 2012)

What head unit do you have in there? I just got an 06 Treg and am looking for a solid unit that hopefully works with stereo controls and is not too bad to install.


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

All of the info is in my first post... but it is a Pioneer X9110BT Navigation unit. As for the mirrors, they are from Dubstop Imports. 

David


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Awesome looking Toureg! 

Can you provide details on your steering wheel modification? Did you use a vendor for it? I contacted a vendor in CA that did customer steering wheels but they were unable to do a 4 spoke wheel. 

TIA.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Sure thing, it was Ivan at DCT Motorsport... he did a great job converting my stock steering wheel into a Carbon Fiber with sport grip version. He also did the custom Carbon Fiber overlay on my trim.  

http://dctms.com/Products.html 

David 




83Caddy16v said:


> Awesome looking Toureg!
> 
> Can you provide details on your steering wheel modification? Did you use a vendor for it? I contacted a vendor in CA that did customer steering wheels but they were unable to do a 4 spoke wheel.
> 
> TIA.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Doh! That's who I contacted. :banghead:  

Well, now he's done one so maybe he can do others. The T2 really needs a thicker wheel and your setup is perfect. :thumbup: 

Its time for me to track down another TDI Touareg, you have provided some great inspiration!


----------



## Sqwillis (Mar 6, 2013)

:thumbup:Your treg is SIIICK! Except that blue interior. :thumbup: Everything else though is beautiful!


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Your hating on my custom Nogaro Blue (stock Audi fabric) Alcantara interior!!!! 

Okay, so maybe it is an acquired taste. :laugh:

Thanks for the kind words. 

David


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## randysarge (Apr 21, 2013)

*tourareg*

Very nice what size tires are you running?


----------

